# Hedgetrimmer troubleshooting



## rjfoster03 (Dec 29, 2008)

My father gave me an Echo HC-1500 Hedgetrimmer that is obviously having issues.

Starts and idles with no problems.

Push the throttle trigger and it accelerates, but will bog down shortly afterwards. Relaease the trigger and it will idle nicely. Am able to use it for a very *short *time period, but the bogging becomes more of an issue as I "use" it.

Can someone suggest an order of things that I should look at to make the hedgetrimmer run smoothly upon acceleration?

Thanks for any help with regards to this issue.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If the carb has any adjustments open the high jet about 1/8-1/4 turn and see if it makes any difference, also remove the muffler and check to see if the spark arrestor screen is clogged. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

geogrubb said:


> If the carb has any adjustments open the high jet about 1/8-1/4 turn and see if it makes any difference, also remove the muffler and check to see if the spark arrestor screen is clogged. Have a good one. Geo


+ 1 i have to agree with geo sounds like a blockage in the muffler screen


----------



## rjfoster03 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Hedgetrimmer.....*

Sounds good.... I will try working on it tomorrow and let you all know how it goes. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds like a cracked/swelled fuel line to me


----------



## rjfoster03 (Dec 29, 2008)

Remove the muffler and checked / cleaned the spark arrestor screen. Not what I would call clogged, but cleaned it anyways. I also checked the fuel lines for cracks and did not find anything out of the ordinary. Replaced the spark plug and cleaned the carb ports, etc... Played with the carb adjustments and was not able to make the hedgetrimmer run any better with any adjustments that I made (only made it worse). 

Ran the unit without an air filter on it as well to see if there would be any changes.

Hedgetrimmer runs the same as before:

"Push the throttle trigger and it accelerates, but will bog down shortly afterwards. Relaease the trigger and it will idle nicely. Am able to use it for a very short time period, but the bogging becomes more of an issue as I "use" it".

Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

May have to clean and use carb spray,and put a new carb kit iin the carb.

Jerry


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I would say carb kit as well


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have seen many times where the vented gas cap is plugged and creates a vaccume and bogs the motor down until you release the trigger.


----------

